#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Painful Herpes Blister

## Ghandi

*How do you deal with it ?*

----------


## buriramboy

No idea, how do you??

----------


## blackgang

When I was about 14 and my girlfriend had a cold sore on her lip and we natch were making out hot and heavy and I developed a few cold sores on my lower lip and have had a break out at times of stress or being real sick, and after I was in Mexico there was a big sign at the border about Herpes and a number so I called it and they said that Acyclovir is the stuff for Herpes Simplex treatment, and it does seem to work well , buy it at any pharmacy here.
But with Genital herpes I don't know what you would do, samething I guess as it is a blood borne virus as far as I know and supposedly you can not get rid of it.
But if you have it on your lip and your dick then I think it is called Herpes Duplex.
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## killerbees

Most pharmacies in Thailand carry some form of anti-viral herpes medication. Just suck it up and go in and ask for Acyclovir or the more effective (and expensive) Valacyclovir. 

Check the internet for more info: maintaining a strong immune system would be your best defense against recurrent herpes outbreaks. Get plenty of sleep, avoid stress, don't drink alcohol, and watch your diet. Can't really remember the deal but there's a connection between Lysine and Arginine (amino acids, I think) and herpes. Eat foods high in Lysine and/or take Lysine supplements.

Best of luck!

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> *How do you deal with it ?*


By staying away from Beach Road hookers.

----------


## Muadib

If on the lips or around the mouth, Campho Phenique...

Campho-Phenique: Treats Cold Sores and Relieves Pain & Itching

If in the nether regions, you're on your own...

----------


## robuzo

> If on the lips or around the mouth, Campho Phenique...
> 
> Campho-Phenique: Treats Cold Sores and Relieves Pain & Itching
> 
> If in the nether regions, you're on your own...


My understanding is that once the blister forms there isn't much point in using an expensive remedy like Acyclovir, and that the topical form doesn't work except to the extent that it is ingested when smeared on the lip.  Otherwise, Campho Phenique works as well as anything to dry the blister, disinfect the sore, and as a palliative.  I've used it since I was a kid- tend to get them on the lower lip after a fever, but never on the upper, which I don't quite get. Sunburn will bring it out, too, it seems.

For those of you feeling smug, it is estimated that about 80% of the population carries the oral version of the virus, and 25% the genital.  It resides at the base of the spine, apparently, which seems especially creepy.

I've read that there is a new drug called Denavir (penciclovir) which is meant to be far more effective than Acyclovir.  Anybody tried it?  I've tried Abreva, too, which is sold over the counter, but can't say for sure how well it worked.  Again, supposedly it is effective only if applied as soon as the burning sensation appears.

----------


## MustavaMond

Zinc lotions  and zinc supplement.

----------


## robuzo

Felt a nasty cold sore coming on a couple of days ago and tried a new med called Valtrex.  You have to take it as soon as you feel one coming on, before the blisters form.  I tend to get really bad ones, and when I felt this one forming I figured I was in for a week plus of lip rot.  Instead, having taken Valtrex early I experienced almost no symptoms, to my great relief.  I took it at night and by morning there was no heat or tingling sensation in the area.  It is a bit expensive but really worth it.  According to the literature it works for genital herpes and shingles, too, although the dosage is different.

----------


## killerbees

Yeah, Valtrex is the brand name of Valacyclovir (also spelled Valaciclovir, apparently). It's more effective than regular old Acyclovir but it's also more expensive. I heard something about it being released as a generic sometime in the next year or two.

----------


## Nawty

A traditional Australian bush medicine is to put vegemite on it.

It disappears overnight......try it, you will like it.

----------


## DrAndy

why does the Vegemite disappear? licked off by bush babies?

----------


## DrAndy

> *How do you deal with it ?*


 
where is it? and why are you asking TD?

----------


## robuzo

> Yeah, Valtrex is the brand name of Valacyclovir (also spelled Valaciclovir, apparently). It's more effective than regular old Acyclovir but it's also more expensive. I heard something about it being released as a generic sometime in the next year or two.


I paid 1300 baht in Hua Hin.  You can get two cold sore dosage courses out of that.  Make sure you look online for the dosage recommendations, the literature in the box is lacking. Expensive but I have to say, really worth it.

----------


## robuzo

> why does the Vegemite disappear? licked off by bush babies?


I thought the Bush Baby was an African animal.

----------


## Rattanaburi

I got it on my private part About 9 years ago. It came out every so often with stress over I guess a year or so but then disappeared. I haven't had any sign of it for years and years now. I used Acyclovir cream at the time and it seemed to deal with it. It was an awakening when I first got it. You think it is going to be around forever, but for many people the blisters stop in a short time and for many people there is no more recurrence - ever. It's quite common so I am surprised that more people haven't mentioned having it here on TD; it is embarrassing to say that you have it. I guess we keep it forever since there is no cure for it. many people carry the virus but don't know it. When you get a flare up you'll get irritated skin and blisters that often break so it's dangerous because you can pass it on to others. For you, it can be dangerous because when the blisters break, that is an exposed area open to other infections. Get the cream and try to take it easy. There's another thread here on TD about this somewhere.

----------


## Nawty

can they spread to your fingers ?

Just a theoretical question like.

----------


## SnotGoblin

Back in the 80's i used to get them on my mouth every couple of months, Went to Birmingham Universty to see a chap called Skinner, he was a doctor/ proffesor researching a cure/vacine. Paid private for a jab. within 6 months the attacks were a lot better. Now i maybe get them once a year and very mild now.

A few of my friends had genital herpes, they also had the injection. No one was cured but everyone said it reduced the frequency and the serverity. 







> can they spread to your fingers ?


I know a girl who had the sores around and i think in her eyes.

----------


## Nawty

jesus...what was she into to get them in her eye ??

----------


## Loy Toy

> jesus...what was she into to get them in her eye ??


Actually I have heard that this ailment is quite common with even children suffering from eye herpes.

My brother-in-law was told he had it but a different strain of herpes and when compared to the genital type.

----------


## SnotGoblin

She gave a guy a blow job and he was infected, she was a mate of the wifes. Besides the herpes it totally screwed her head up. From all accounts its highly catchable. One mate of mine rekon he caught it from the seating in the rugby club changing rooms. Have no reason not to believe him !!! If you have  a attack its best to keep yourself to yourself. own towels etc and keep away from your eyes

----------


## Stinky

I worked with a guy who's baby got herpes in its eyes, don't think its the same as type as genital herpes though and I'm not sure if it's transferred that readily, you know hand to eye contact.

----------


## Stinky

Just googled it, apparently genital herpes is transferable to the eyes but it's rare for this to happen

----------


## SnotGoblin

> I worked with a guy who's baby got herpes in its eyes, don't think its the same as type as genital herpes though and I'm not sure if it's transferred that readily, you know hand to eye contact.



When i went for my jab, the Doc said most of the poulation have it and it lodges in the top and bottom of the spine. He did say if i had an attack on my lips i Must NOT go down on the wife.

----------


## killerbees

I think I remember reading something about mothers infected with genital herpes being able to pass it along to their kids during birth. Women having genital herpes outbreaks around the time of their child's birth should let their doctors know so that other arrangements (like a C-section, I suppose) can be arranged. I haven't read about that in a while, so please don't take me to task if I'm incorrect.

----------


## Stinky

> When i went for my jab, the Doc said most of the population have it and it lodges in the top and bottom of the spine. He did say if i had an attack on my lips i Must NOT go down on the wife.


This news saddens me, for years I have unloaded bootless in some poor unfortunates mouth in the sure and certain knowledge that I cant catch anything, and now you tell me that all my efforts were in vane and I can still end up with a big scabby knob. 

(walks away head bowed, a desolate man)

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by SnotGoblin
> 
> 
> When i went for my jab, the Doc said most of the population have it and it lodges in the top and bottom of the spine. He did say if i had an attack on my lips i Must NOT go down on the wife.
> 
> 
> This news saddens me, for years I have unloaded bootless in some poor unfortunates mouth in the sure and certain knowledge that I cant catch anything, and now you tell me that all my efforts were in vane and I can still end up with a big scabby knob. 
> 
> (walks away head bowed, a desolate man)


You can get the clap from a slurpee, too.  Not sure about chlamydia.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Shitdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SnotGoblin
> ...


FFS it just keeps getting worse, how did I catch the nasties before now.

----------


## robuzo

Apparently chlamydia is transmissible through oral sex.  The thread here is snicker-inducing Can you get chlamydia from oral sex? - Yahoo! Answers

----------


## Nawty

Crabs can jump also...

----------


## Stinky

> Apparently chlamydia is transmissible through oral sex.


I did have chlamydia before, it went unnoticed for a long time but when it did take hold I ended up with a swelling in my epididymis that was so big it looked like I had three bollix, scary how quickly it flared up to.




> Crabs can jump also...


More than 9 inches?

----------


## SnotGoblin

^^.

did you go the doctors and ask "doctor doctor can you take away the pain and leave the swelling"


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

I would probably be man enough to admit self diagnosis and internet experts aren't going to cut it, and go to a hospital to have it checked out, one which employs foreign educated doctors and have them take a look at it.

----------


## Stinky

> ^^.
> 
> did you go the doctors and ask "doctor doctor can you take away the pain and leave the swelling"


 :Smile: Mate I was shitting bricks, thought I had the bollix cancer didn't I, went straight to the hospital to get it checked out.
I decided to go for the full work up, got them to test or everything, I was given a clean bill of health (apart from the chlamydia) and a bit of advice about my night time habits.
That's when I decided to go totaly oral, I was told that you cant get HIV from oral, I must have misheard them coz I assumed that went for all STDs

----------


## robuzo

> Crabs can jump also...


Can they?  It is definitely possible to pick those fuckers up without even having the benefit of a little sex first.

----------


## Nawty

So if ya gunna catch it, may as well have a lot than a little

----------


## robuzo

> So if ya gunna catch it, may as well have a lot than a little


What I meant was, you can pick them up from an inanimate object you didn't have sex with, such as a rental sleeping bag.  I suppose there are some 14-year-old boys out there who might tell me that you can have sex with a sleeping bag if you bundle it up just so, but I never have.

----------


## Nawty

I had sex with a pillow once...but i did not catch anything, thank God.

----------


## robuzo

> I had sex with a pillow once...but i did not catch anything, thank God.


Was it your own pillow?  I think it is OK to have unprotected sex with a pillow with which you are in a long-term monogamous relationship, provided you really trust each other.  It's the skanky rental pillows or the kind that just let anybody drool all over them that you have to watch.

----------

